# SVS PB13-Ultra Subwoofer Experience



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello guys, since a couple weeks ago Ive ordered the SVS PB13-Ultra.

So I ordered the matte one, sadly enough they send the glossy. Well no big deal, I could listen for them for a few weeks and they would pick it up.

So I unpacked the sub, and that thing is heavy and when I say heavy I don't mean some 30Kg Logitech box, I mean A 70KG heavy backbone shooting sub.

Finally got it out of the box, dragged it to my room on a piece of cloth (Literally) and put it on its place. Once hooked up I played some movie music and everything in my room was shaking 'And probably something else in my house' Song was I'm not a hero from the movie: Batman The Dark Knight - Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard, The Hulk 2003, The Doors (all of it) and Bass I Love you. All of them performed excellently. But not like I expected, It went deep indeed but it missed some of the punch of my Beyma 12B100/R.

But since its more a HT subwoofer that was to be expected, It sound very clean and tight. Didn't Hear a subwoofer like that before.

Well 4 days ago my Matte version arrived finally, once unpacked and hooked up. I got nothing, and I mean no signal at all. It went on LCD screen lighted up, signal cable Check. Volume control Check, AVR sub-out check.
So I called HiFi-Corner and they said well Im tired of you so we pick it up and give you're money back.

They send me used/show-model for €2099 with dust on the speaker, pits in the cone, damage on the enclosure and there tired of me.

They told me it was send directly by SVS.

I don't believe that, the subwoofer SVS makes are amazing. They would newer ever do this to there costumers.

Here some pic's 





































This is a review by me, with dyslexia.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi mate , do you mean they have replaced the faulty one with the one shown in your pictures? Do not accept that one as it is plainly not brand new. If hifi corner won't deal with you email svs direct they are fantastic and I am sure they will help. You paid to much anyway hifix and home cinema centre have them cheaper. I know what you mean about the bass it's big and deep but missing something I think that this is down to the fact that the frequency response is so flat compared to lesser subs that tend to have a big hump at around 50 hz making it sound impressive. Personally I prefer a sealed box sound, I would swap my pb13 ultra for an sb13 if I could (or sell mine and pay the rest!) good luck mate.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

leenorm1 said:


> Hi mate , do you mean they have replaced the faulty one with the one shown in your pictures? Do not accept that one as it is plainly not brand new. If hifi corner won't deal with you email svs direct they are fantastic and I am sure they will help. You paid to much anyway hifix and home cinema centre have them cheaper. I know what you mean about the bass it's big and deep but missing something I think that this is down to the fact that the frequency response is so flat compared to lesser subs that tend to have a big hump at around 50 hz making it sound impressive. Personally I prefer a sealed box sound, I would swap my pb13 ultra for an sb13 if I could (or sell mine and pay the rest!) good luck mate.


Thats exactly what I mean, so I send it back and they give me my money. And now I will build a subwoofer myself, 2x Ascendant Havoc 18'' with A QSC Three 3800 - 1250W @ 4Ohm Bridged.


----------

